# Winter 2016?



## cda

So who is under snow and freezing already??


----------



## fatboy

Me!

Temps went from a record high of 83 degrees on Wednesday, to snow and ice on Thursday, temp at my place at 7:00 am Thursday, was 20 degrees.


----------



## conarb

fatboy said:


> Me!
> 
> Temps went from a record high of 83 degrees on Wednesday, to snow and ice on Thursday, temp at my place at 7:00 am Thursday, was 20 degrees.


Fatboy:

That's not an area fit for human habitation, do you have an electric blanket to wrap around your engine so it will start if you have to go on an inspection?  Or maybe you don't have to go on any inspections in the winter since nobody can build?


----------



## fatboy

Nope, we are out no matter what, if contractors are stupid enough to work in it, we inspect it. And, Colorado vehicles are used to it, they don't quit starting until around 30 below in this neck of the woods.


----------



## mtlogcabin

lows in the lower 30's highs mid 40's and rain
lousy hunting weather


----------



## Rick18071

Just got our first snow in NE PA


----------



## cda

Keeps on coming !!


----------



## chris kennedy

No snow yet here in Miami.


----------



## cda

chris kennedy said:


> No snow yet here in Miami.



That is wrong


----------



## fatboy

Supposed to have our first sub-zero of the year tonight, -5, and 3-6 inches of snow to go with it.


----------



## linnrg

the cold has really been killing my car batteries this year.  yesterday -17 F and 6" of white, 8 year old grandson helped me plow with the old four wheeler


----------



## tmurray

Some flurries, but nothing major in my neck of the woods in Canada. Seeing about -5 degrees Celsius.


----------



## steveray

Rode the MC in this AM....35 degrees or so....and rain.


----------



## JBI

I'm in Albany this week (climate zone 5), not much snow, but cold, damp and overcast.
My home, 100 or so miles southwest of Albany (climate zone 6) has a few inches so far.


----------



## fatboy

Ended up with about 3", made it to 9 below. My chocolate lab didn't even want to come out of her doghouse this morning.


----------



## conarb

steveray said:


> Rode the MC in this AM....35 degrees or so....and rain.


Don't you slip and slide on the ice?  If I go into those frozen parts of the world I can't even walk on it without my feet slipping out from underneath me.


----------



## ICE

I keep my chocolate in the freezer.


----------



## steveray

conarb said:


> Don't you slip and slide on the ice?  If I go into those frozen parts of the world I can't even walk on it without my feet slipping out from underneath me.



Once you get used to it, it just makes you a better skier, driver, walker, whatever, when you do it on ice...


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> Ended up with about 3", made it to 9 below. My chocolate lab didn't even want to come out of her doghouse this morning.



Hope it is insulated, heated, and automatic door opener


----------



## fatboy

Insulated and protected.


----------



## mtlogcabin

12 inches Monday morning  5 degrees this am, heater core slushed up so no heat for the 20 mile drive to work until I was 2 blocks away. Going to change the antifreeze mixture at lunch


----------



## fatboy

Been there, done that........not yet this year.


----------



## chris kennedy

This is where I worked today, low 80's and sunny.
You structural guys may find this interesting. 4 story dwelling, below me is flood plain breakaway construction. This is the first floor slab, 16" pour with 2 mats of #8's on 6" centers.


----------



## cda

chris kennedy said:


> This is where I worked today, low 80's and sunny.
> You structural guys may find this interesting. 4 story dwelling, below me is flood plain breakaway construction. This is the first floor slab, 16" pour with 2 mats of #8's on 6" centers.




That is wrong, I see your inspection seat down by the beach


----------



## mtlogcabin

Chris
I lived in Broward county for over 35 years and the warm weather and sunshine  is not worth living in an area with a population of 1423 people per sq mile compared to 17 people per sq mile where I am.

To each his own as to where we choose to live. I learned a long time ago what is an enjoyable place to live for me and my family and South Florida was not the place after about 1992


----------



## steveray

Funny Chris, I have one just like that but they are trying to figure out how to keep the concrete from freezing with highs in the low 30's at time of pouring next week.


----------



## fatboy

13 below this morning. Might get to 40 tomorrow!


----------



## conarb

We've got to do something about this global warming.


----------



## steveray

conarb said:


> We've got to do something about this global warming.



We did....We call it climate change now...


----------



## cda




----------



## benam

It is snowing well here and the climate seems to be really good.Everyone is getting ready for winter and it's the time that you must think of something new that would give a refreshing feel. How is weather like over there? I came to read a blog few days back which I thought of sharing with you guys as it offered some tips on how to prepare your home for the winter.Here is the link http://www.sunrise-cleaning.com/blog/cleaning-tips/prepare-home-winter/ .I hope that you will find it useful and have a charming winter.


----------



## linnrg

The news says the lower 48 is going to get hit with the "Polar Vortex".  Up here we don't use such strong language we just says its going to be f$@$@^$ cold!


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, didn't go subzero last night, 5 above this morning, supposed to hit 40 today 51 tomorrow.......whoop-whoop!

Back to subzero by next weekend, with snow.

#&$%(@&^@ cold.


----------

